# Stay Alive



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I mentioned that this movie was coming out at the end of March in another thread, and the other day I went to see it. I really don't know what to say about it... it made me jump a few times, but it is one of those movies where you don't see much of the monster,and there are a lot of times a character will be being chased by the monster, then you see what the other characters are doing at the time, then in the next scene they find the person who was being chased dead somewhere. It's also a little on the short side ( an hour and a half long), so I was kind of disappointed. On the other hand, its rated PG-13 and probably about as scary as a movie with that rating is allowed to be. It would have scared the hell out of me if I had seen it as a kid and as I said, there were times I jumped even seeing it at the ripe old age of 27. It also scores some points, at least with me, for using the spirit of a real psychopath (Elizabeth Bathory) as the monster.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I've read so many bad reviews about Stay Alive I didn't bother watching it. I must say horror movies based on video games are not my cup of tea. And I loathe those PG13 horror flicks... :finger:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was interested in seeing when I saw it advertised on tv but I started to read the reviews and realized it had a PG13 and decided to wait for the DVD. It did have an "R" rating. Why did they change it. From what I'm understanding, to make it a PG13 rating, they deleted some of the scenes that connected the plot and help tie up lose ends. Man, if they're not remaking old horror movies, they're screwing up the ones that aren't remakes. What the hell!!!


----------



## Chapter13 (Apr 8, 2005)

It didn't do anything for me. It was some video game fanatics that were more accepting of the game's curse then I would of been. Not to mention it was a video game curse. How the heck did some demonic soul from the 1800's get the idea to become a video game?!? How 'bout a book or maybe an evil suitcase?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have just seen this film it is really good but thats my oppinion


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Its on dvd now, I havent seen it yet, though.


----------

